# SINUMERIK 840D NCU-BOX mit Programmiergerät verbinden



## Jimmygrant (1 Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe eine Leitung von der Profibus/MPI Schnittstelle des PG´s an den Anschluß x102/x101 der NCU-BOX gelegt.
In der Hardwarekonfiguration in S7 habe ich auch die richtige NCU-Box angelegt.

Wenn, ich die Hardwarekonfiguration in die Baugruppe laden will, erscheint die Meldung Onlineteilnehmer nicht erreichbar oder so Ähnlich.

Woran könnte dies liegen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## bike (3 Oktober 2012)

Also um darauf antworten zu können, ist interessant mit welchem Programmieradapter, welche "NCBox", tolles Wort  , angeschlossen ist und was du vorhast.
Denn Du brauchst vermutlich ein Grundprogramm, das dir die Funktionalitäten zur Verfügung stellt.


bike


----------



## Andy61 (5 Oktober 2012)

Hallo 

spiel die Hardwareconfig über  Ethernet ein.
voreingestellt in der NCU ist normal 192.168.214.1

gruss

Andy


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2012)

Andy61 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> spiel die Hardwareconfig über  Ethernet ein.
> voreingestellt in der NCU ist normal 192.168.214.1
> ...



Toll, also eine 840D kann über X102 mit Ethernet programmiert werden. 
Also der Tipp war wohl nix.
Es geht nicht um Sl, sondern Pl.


bike


----------



## Andy61 (5 Oktober 2012)

Entschuldigung:-(

war bei der SL

Andy


----------



## Boxy (6 Oktober 2012)

Ist das richtige Protokol für die MPI am PG eingestellt?

-X102 ist Profibus DP
-X122 ist MPI
-X101 ist BTSS

Also würde ich mal sagen, geh via MPI an die -X122 und lade erst einmal die Steuerung, dann sollte auch Profibus gehen  
Oder PG auf Profibus (Auto) einstellen, mit -X102 (ggf. auch mit der BTSS -X101) verbinden und nach Online Teilnehmer suchen 

Außerdem verbindet man sich ja nicht mit der NCU Box, sondern mit der NCU!
Die NCU Box, ist das wo die NCU drinnen steckt 

Steht aber in der IB ANleitung von Simens beschrieben ...

Hin und wieder wars auch mal so, das alle roten LED geblinkt haben und kein VErbindung aufgebaut werden konnte.
Da hat dann Urlöschen via Drehschalter geholfen! Dann halt Erst-IB über MPI 
Wenn dann dem Profibus die ID zugewiesen ist, Routet dieser durch! Ebenfalls um via BTSS auf die SPS zugreifen zu können (z.B. über Anschluss am PP031) muss man am besten die ID der SPS umstellen!



bike schrieb:


> Also um darauf antworten zu können, ist interessant  mit welchem Programmieradapter, welche "NCBox", tolles Wort :smile: , angeschlossen ist und was du vorhast.
> Denn Du brauchst vermutlich ein Grundprogramm, das dir die Funktionalitäten zur Verfügung stellt.
> bike



Da er ja schreibt, er hat in der HW Konfig die richtige NCU Box angelegt, wird er ja ne Toolbox haben, da die Toolbox und die HW Erweitung gemeinsam installiert wird 
Das Grundprogramm hat ja noch nix mit der Verbindung PG <-> NCU zu tun, wird ja erst für den Betrieb der NC bzw Kommunikation SPS <-> NC benötigt


----------

